# Here it is, the "new" Super...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Finally got a photo of the Super I acquired last Friday. Couldn't bring myself to photograph the gun with its "pearl" grips. Fortunately, I've got a few spare pairs of grips for which I've not got guns yet.










Had to replace the base pin latch screw, and will replace the ejector housing with a steel one, but I'll have to order that as this gun has the studded barrel.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to see you got it out of that old pawn shop and put some life back in her.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Why do I see art in the steel? 
I know its not a sculpture, but I just love the lines of a blue steel handgun (usualy revolvers).


----------

